# Cybertruck for kids!



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Anyone want a Cybertruck for kids!? Don't know how accurate it is but the pics look decent enough


----------



## evdude88 (Aug 15, 2021)

thats pretty cute am sure my daughter would like that one


----------



## nebrody (Jun 14, 2021)

Cool toy. My little man will surely like it.


----------

